# State Farm



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Well the endorsement only added $90 per 6 months to my policy. Very happy indeed......


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Can’t put a price on “peace of mind.”


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I need a new State Farm agent. Both my home and auto are with State Farm.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I added the endorsement today and was only 144$ for 6 months which isn’t bad so I’m good now also I have a good State Farm agent


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

My Prius costs me $510 every six months with ride-share endorsement. So $85 a month for excessive coverage and no worries should I get in an accident. Totally worth it.

The two cars I have on my State Farm account cost me a total of $751.33 every 6 months with ride-share endorsements while 21st Century charged me $886 per 6 months without a ride-share endorsement.

My agent totally sucks though. Doesn't know a thing about ride-share insurance. Nobody in her office understands a thing about ride-share insurance so they can't answer even the simplest questions.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Z129 said:


> My Prius costs me $510 every six months with ride-share endorsement. So $85 a month for excessive coverage and no worries should I get in an accident. Totally worth it.
> 
> The two cars I have on my State Farm account cost me a total of $751.33 every 6 months with ride-share endorsements while 21st Century charged me $886 per 6 months without a ride-share endorsement.
> 
> My agent totally sucks though. Doesn't know a thing about ride-share insurance. Nobody in her office understands a thing about ride-share insurance so they can't answer even the simplest questions.


Well if you need a better State Farm agent I can always refer you to one


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

BlueManOC said:


> Well if you need a better State Farm agent I can always refer you to one


Please do.

Thanks.


----------

